# Beginner chip carving knife recommendation?



## wormil

I'd like to try chip carving and my daughter has shown an interest as well. I don't want to spend a lot but I also don't want a crappy knife that will be frustrating to use. Any recommendations?


----------



## rfusca

I've been surprisingly pleased with mu UJ Ramelson carving set and their carving knives. Are they top shelf? No, but very affordable and seem to hold an edge well.
For more money, I'd consider a Hock chip knife.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Rick - I have some 01 steel that is about the right thickness and width for a knife blade if you want to make your own. I can send you a piece about a foot long if you want to try. Let me know.


----------



## WayneC

Check with Marty.

http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving


----------



## JoeinGa

Good on you, Hammerthumb!

Payin' It Forward is fantastic (that's why it's my sig line)


----------



## wormil

Thanks Hammerthumb, I'm tempted. Never having touched, used, or even seen one except in pictures I'm inclined to buy one.


----------



## waho6o9

http://toolmakingart.com/?s=chip+carving+tools&submit.x=-739&submit.y=-543&submit=Search


----------



## MyChipCarving

Hi Chris,
I'll be glad to give you some direction when it comes to selecting a chip carving knife. 
First visit https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/knives.htm and then if you have any questions,
call me at your convenience. 866-444-6996
Marty
www.MyChipCarving.com

Thanks for the referral, Wayne.


----------



## bold1

You don't say what type of patterns you may be interested in trying. Almost all of the carving I do is straight side, triangular cuts, which I use a single edge razor blade in a box cutter holder. Very cheap to get started!


----------



## wormil

Bold, I've only seen it on TV so I have no idea what kind of patterns I'd carve. Thanks Marty and Waho609.


----------



## wormil

Update: I spent the day making a chip carving knife and didn't realize until I got back to the house that the blade is ridiculously large. I could have made 2 or 3 blades instead of 1. Oh well. Glue is drying tonight.

I know there is nothing for scale but I used a 1" radius to shape the blade back, so the edge is about 2" long, lol.


----------

